
If I got sick during this corona scare, I WOULD NOT go to the clinic/hospital - swat535
https://www.reddit.com/r/SeriousConversation/comments/fcw7jw/if_i_got_sick_during_this_corona_scare_i_would/
======
nabla9
(very US specific, I assume).

I think everyone should stay sick at home if they are not in a risk group and
symptoms don't get bad. Especially when they are not even testing and
isolating everyone with symptoms yet. You could have severe case of seasonal
influenza and get covid-19 in the hospital.

If there is too many very sick people, hospitals start running out of
respirators.

------
UncleOxidant
yeah, but the Fed just lowered rates by 0.5%!

But seriously, if we want to not only fight the epidemic and also preserve the
economy the best way to do it would be to make sure that everyone who has to
go into quarantine is compensated for lost income. Sort of a targeted
guaranteed basic income.

